# Paint Rounds?



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone have experience with paint ammunitions? Can they replace paintball? If so, I'd rather shoot a real gun with better balistics than stupid paintballs.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

They're called simunitions. They're expensive and your firearm needs to be modified to fire them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> They're called simunitions. They're expensive and your firearm needs to be modified to fire them.


And, also, the Simunitions company isn't crazy about mere civilians having/using them. Far as I know, they are for sale to LE and military only. I find this policy offensive and retarded.

A realistic Airsoft pistol is far more cost-effective for training.


----------

